# Steel toe or no??



## SC Bird

I am looking for a good quality pair of boots to last me a good long while.  I did some research both here and on some other sites, but was curious as to your feelings about steel toes.

Our EMT handbook says that boots with reinforced toes are encouraged.  But I've heard they aren't always the most comfortable.

How many here have a little metal in their shoes??
Should I go with the steel toe for safety even if it compromises some comfort?

-Matt


----------



## Chimpie

Because we were industrial EMS we were required to wear steel toes.  As with any shoes, as they wear your feet will start to hurt.  Start gellin' and you'll feel better.


----------



## Airwaygoddess

You could be working in some pretty heavy duty conditions, a good pair of steel toe boots can last for a long time.  My only advice is wear THICK boot socks, makes the boots a little more cozy!  Hope this helps!


----------



## Meursault

I had a pair of CAT work boots from a previous job, with steel toe and shank, and they work just fine. With thick socks, there aren't any comfort issues, the boots are well-made, and this particular model has the toe enclosed in any case. Just be sure not to bump into anything. Also, steel toes tend to add weight to boots. 
Because of that, and the need to keep pulling my pants over the bright yellow logo, I probably will be buying some more EMS-specific footwear in time.


----------



## RescueShirts.com

I have always worn steel-toed boots.

When I started EMS, I bought a pair of really expensive boots... they lasted a long time, but I found out that I am the type that trashes the TOP of my boots.

So... having boots that could have the sole replaced was not that important. 

Now I buy the $99 dollar Steel-toe Zipper boots from Galls... and they last me 18-24 months.

I figure... no different than buying $300 boots that last 5 years...

The weight is not much of an issue for me... you just develop nice calf muscles while at work. 

The bottom line is you really don't know what you like, until you try something.


----------



## ffemt8978

RescueShirts.com said:


> I have always worn steel-toed boots.
> 
> When I started EMS, I bought a pair of really expensive boots... they lasted a long time, but I found out that I am the type that trashes the TOP of my boots.



I had the same problem until I switched to Matterhorn S&R Tiger Tip Boots
 
I spend a lot of time crawling under houses for my real job, and these are the only boots I've found that can stand up to the abuse.


----------



## Aileana

I'm personally using a pair of Dakota steel toed boots I scored at Value Village for $8 at the moment...they've worked really well, and just feel a bit heavy at first, until you get used to the extra weight. Just wear thick (but absorbant, no one likes sweaty feet) socks and you should be fine. I do lots of gardening with them, then just polish them up when I need them for other purposes, and they work great.


----------



## firecoins

I don't like steel toe.  I just don't drop things on my toes.


----------



## Grady_emt

Personally I do wear steel toed 8'' boots.  Just with the amount of things that i kick and drop (accidentally and purposefully) it gives me that peace of mind.  The only issue that I have run into is that I keep a pair so long (get them re-soled)  is that the edge of the steel toe cap rubs through the inner cloth liner of the boot.  I quick spplication of some mole-skin (available at the local drug store) fixed it for several months.

The two pairs I have are Thorogood "Station Boots" http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.cfm/pid_273_thorogood_8_station_boots/ that run about $120 and can be re-soled for $55 http://www.resole.com/ and are returned to you in < 14 days.  They are the most comfortable boots I have ever tried on from day one, and other than the mentioned wear through have not had any problems with them.  Comfortable in the summer and winter here in Atlanta, never had any H20 issues, I even kept the factory insole in until it wore out without any aches or pains.  My oldest pair is going on two years now and has been re-soled twice and the newest I just had re-soled at 10 months.


----------



## MedikErik

I find Red Wing steel toed boots are great. Have the cot run over your toes once, or accidentally try to kick the back step up without a steel toe on... I find they come in handy.


----------



## SC Bird

After thinking about it....I'd rather have the steel toe or some form of protected toe rather than ruin the scene by becoming a patient myself after a _____(insert your favorite heavy object here)______ rolls over my foot.

-Matt


----------



## Airwaygoddess

Now that is what I am talking about!!    ^_^


----------



## stonez

I wear Cats with steel toe caps. We do a lot of MVAs and it could happen so easily that something could end up on top of your foot.
Better safe than sorry.
The boots are comfortable but they can get a bit heavy if you have to do a lot of running about.


----------



## Tincanfireman

We (and most firefighters, I'd think) don't really get a choice, they are mandated in almost every department.  I do think they are a good idea, even though we normally wear our steel-toe bunker boots on most calls, except medicals. After awhile you are so used to them that nonsteel toed boots feel weird, kind of like not wearing a seat belt once you get used to them.  They have save my tootsies enough times that I couldn't think of working in anything else.


----------



## fm_emt

I always wear steel toed boots. It's great when something gets dropped on your feet, or your rig won't start and you want to kick the tires. 

Mine don't hurt. Got some magnum II boots with zippers on the side a year ago. Comfy!


----------



## Arkymedic

SC Bird said:


> I am looking for a good quality pair of boots to last me a good long while.  I did some research both here and on some other sites, but was curious as to your feelings about steel toes.
> 
> Our EMT handbook says that boots with reinforced toes are encouraged.  But I've heard they aren't always the most comfortable.
> 
> How many here have a little metal in their shoes??
> Should I go with the steel toe for safety even if it compromises some comfort?
> 
> -Matt



I wear Bates Ultra-lites with a polymer composite that is reinforced and protective as steel but lighter, easier to run in, and does not set off detectors http://www.copquest.com/47-1000.htm#Bates_Ultra-Lite_8-Inch_Tactical_Sport_Side-Zip_Boot


----------



## ffemt8978

Arkymedic said:


> I wear Bates Ultra-lites with a polymer composite that is reinforced and protective as steel but lighter, easier to run in, and does not set off detectors http://www.copquest.com/47-1000.htm#Bates_Ultra-Lite_8-Inch_Tactical_Sport_Side-Zip_Boot





Which tend to fall apart after moderate usage.  I bought some for when I worked at the TSA, but they couldn't hold up to the abuse I put them through on calls.


----------



## Arkymedic

ffemt8978 said:


> Which tend to fall apart after moderate usage.  I bought some for when I worked at the TSA, but they couldn't hold up to the abuse I put them through on calls.



Really? I have had mine over a yr now and after working the truck, industry, horse races and other places they still work and look great with velcro still working and have had no problem knock on wood


----------



## Ridryder911

Personally, never seen the need of steel toe in EMS (FD is a different story). Even worn coach style low cut shoes, which was the most comfortable and durable. I would like to see us get out of the "commando" style uniforms, and more into our own style.


R/r 911


----------



## akflightmedic

Thats funny Rid!

Dang it man, I was reading through the replies wondering what you was going to say because I already knew my answer.

Yes, I guess for ultimate safety, steel toes would be best.

However I have NEVER worn a pair for EMS and see no need for them. I have had stretchers bump into my foot but it never seemed to be able to "run over it". As far as "kicking" the back step, again why would you do that?

They are too heavy, uncomfortable and impractical for EMS work.

Now on the FD, it was a different story as our turnout boots were steel toe. But again, even our normal station boots or shoes were not steel.

Like I said, I will never fault anyone for wearing them but you did ask our opinion. I also have NEVER had to buy a pair of boots either. My employer provided them at each and every job as part of our contract, so if cost and longevity is a factor in your case, do what is best for you.


----------



## Guardian

the ^ guys have been doing this a while.  You can almost always tell who the veterans are because they are the ones without all the useless crap.  I totally agree about the steel toe boots.  I wanted to be the first one to tell you all what crap steel toe boots were, but rid and ak beat me to it.  I've tried to wear company issued steel toe boots but they're just not practical for ems.  I buy my own boots without steel toes but for my next pair, I'm probably going to the shoes.


----------



## SC Bird

Well even though I don't have the expertise to be able to speak about personal experience on the street, for me it all boiled down to comfort.  

I wanted a very comfortable shoe considering the hours I am going to spend in them....and I was able to find one.

Fortunately enough for me...it took all the debate/guess work out of it because they came with a safety toe anyways.

FWIW, I went with the 5.11 ATAC Shield Boots.
http://www.511tactical.com/index.asp?dlrID=511&dept=1&number=12003
Just glad I shopped around and got a great price on them too.

-Matt


----------



## SafetyPro2

I'm a big fan of the Firefighter III boots from Firefighter Safety Center in Santa Fe Springs, CA. Same boot that LAFD is/was using. I got a pair about 4 years ago, used them heavily, and just retired them about a month or so ago (due to sole wear) for a new pair. They have a really wide toe box and are probably the most comfortable ones I've ever owned (and I've owned a bunch in my industrial and fire service careers). They're pricey ($180), but they last.


----------



## keith10247

I spent quite some time researching comfortable steel toe.  I wear steel toe almost all the time for some reason.  I sit at a desk at work all day so it is really not justified but I am used to it.  When I started fire academy I longed for a pair of steel toe that were black (to conform with uniform standards) but were easy to slide off and on (dressing drills are a pain!  We used to do 10 or so dressing drills in a row).  My solution was to buy a pair of timberland pro series shoes (not boots).  They are extremely light weight (weigh only 1lbs), only go up to my ankle (allows me to crouch down without discomfort), and are generally comfortable.  

This also helps me in the middle of the night when waking up and having to run out of the bunk room and downstairs to the rig.  I stand up and step in to my shoes (loosely laced so I dont have to worry about tieing or zipping). 

I got them directly from the Timberland website.  They were actually cheaper than my taller boots.  

http://www.timberland.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2453929

If the link does not work, you can search for Style #40008 on their site.


----------



## Aileana

Many services in my area actually now require steel-toed boots for paramedics and EMT's, so the decision is which ones to buy, not whether to wear them or not


----------



## Mercy4Angels

definitly steel toe. no substitute. they saved my toes quite a few times.......


----------



## adamNYC

Sorry to bring up an old post but I just tried on some steel toe's and I'm finding them uncomfortable when I take a knee or am kneeling with both knees, like when I would be doing CPR. Is this discomfort experienced by everyone or something you get used to over time? Or should I just go with non-steel toe for the comfort? Is steel toe for MVA-style situations where an unstable vehicle may fall on your toes? Just one example I can think of. Please advise.


----------



## DesertMedic66

adamNYC said:


> Sorry to bring up an old post but I just tried on some steel toe's and I'm finding them uncomfortable when I take a knee or am kneeling with both knees, like when I would be doing CPR. Is this discomfort experienced by everyone or something you get used to over time? Or should I just go with non-steel toe for the comfort? Is steel toe for MVA-style situations where an unstable vehicle may fall on your toes? Just one example I can think of. Please advise.


I've never had that issue. It may just be the brand of boots you were trying on. 

There are a lot of things that steel toes are good for. Dropping the monitor or response bags on your toes, accidentally kicking something, having it ran over by the gurney. 

I will say that no one should be doing any medical treatments on patients who are in an unstable car. If that car rolls then your toes are the least of the concern.


----------



## adamNYC

Well said. I'm sold on steel toes then. Also, I'd hate to get regular boots then work for a place that requires steel toes and not have them.


----------



## DesertMedic66

My company does not require them however they give you $150 off of approved pairs that meet their standards (steel toe, steel shank, and a couple of NFPA standards). 

If you get hurt on the job while wearing a pair that is not approved and try to blame the company it's not going to go well.


----------



## epipusher

As I've stated previously, black tennis shoes FTW.


----------



## Bosco836

We're required to wear a safety toe here.  I personally use the Haix Airpower R2's.  I switched to them several years ago and haven't looked back.  Super comfortable, light, durable, and long lasting.


----------



## Tigger

I have safety toe boots but rarely wear them. I have not noticed hurting my toes while wearing hiking boots most shifts.


----------



## WildlandEMT89

Steel toe over regular boot, composite safety toe over steel toe. I like having that peace of mind that when I kick or drop stuff on my toe I won't be out of it. A lot of people I work with wear sneakers and shorts and put on brush pants and boots when needed. I guess it's all up to personal preference in the end.


----------



## drl

+1 on composite toe. Lighter than steel toe, and at least with the pairs I tried on, more comfortable than steel toe as well. I have a relatively inexpensive pair, 5.11 ATAC Shield 8" boots.


----------



## J B

epipusher said:


> As I've stated previously, black tennis shoes FTW.



+1.  We have to wear shoes/boots that can be shined, though.  I've had a lot of trouble finding a shoe that can take a shine yet has a decently aggressive tread on the bottom for snow/ice.


----------



## WildlandEMT89

J B said:


> +1.  We have to wear shoes/boots that can be shined, though.  I've had a lot of trouble finding a shoe that can take a shine yet has a decently aggressive tread on the bottom for snow/ice.


Check out the original swat metro air. Under $100, is polishable, and has safety toe and side zip, with aggressive/slip resistant tread


----------



## Brandon O

J B said:


> +1.  We have to wear shoes/boots that can be shined, though.  I've had a lot of trouble finding a shoe that can take a shine yet has a decently aggressive tread on the bottom for snow/ice.


 
Danner Acadia has a very aggressive tread, but expensive and I had lots of issues with comfort.


----------

